# Need EI20 modem (ODIN) for US Cell



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I have scoured the interwebs looking for this elusive file. I've found a few but they are all bad links.

Also (I'm completely dumb on this phone - it's my lady's) but I did find the modem for cspire. I'm guessing this won't work? She has no 3g and it's driving her nuts. I've flashed back to stock and it's still giving us issues. I want to try the new modem before I put it back to stock and bring it in for a swap.

I would be very thankful if someone could help a guy out! Thanks guys!


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I have scoured the interwebs looking for this elusive file. I've found a few but they are all bad links.
> 
> Also (I'm completely dumb on this phone - it's my lady's) but I did find the modem for cspire. I'm guessing this won't work? She has no 3g and it's driving her nuts. I've flashed back to stock and it's still giving us issues. I want to try the new modem before I put it back to stock and bring it in for a swap.
> 
> I would be very thankful if someone could help a guy out! Thanks guys!


http://db.tt/I3XBIznH


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

puk3n said:


> http://db.tt/I3XBIznH


I love you


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I love you


lol tnx, its np

unzip then flash in odin


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

puk3n said:


> lol tnx, its np
> 
> unzip then flash in odin


So I hate this phone (gives me so much grief) but I'm currently running ICS build 15. Can I just Odin this modem and be good to go?


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> So I hate this phone (gives me so much grief) but I'm currently running ICS build 15. Can I just Odin this modem and be good to go?


i have done it this way, but usually flash it first while on stock then *228 make sure i have service and data. then i flash my aosp/ aokp roms


----------



## southernmodder (Sep 8, 2011)

That dropbox link is down...I need this modem as well. Would you mind reuploading it? Thanks!


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

http://db.tt/pj79atm9

Fe29 modem. I use it on uscc. Flash in phone section of Odin

If you really insist on ei20 I can upload it later


----------



## MezManiac (Aug 5, 2012)

Why fe29 over ei20? Is it more stable for you or something ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Its a newer radio... I'd like to think they made improvements, but to be honest I don't notice any difference between eh09/ei20/fe29


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

Just in case could you please upload the ei20? I appreciate the uploads


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

here is a link to the modem file. also have the full file if needed.

https://www.box.com/shared/yjyivork4yd0zb4yx0ub


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

hey thanks! what does the full file entail?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Vnge said:


> hey thanks! what does the full file entail?


the full file would take your phone back to uscc stock gb 2.3.5. useful if you have problems or need to take it into the store or have it reactivated.


----------

